# $20 fee for not attending a sales presentation?



## 55plus (Sep 14, 2015)

I received an email from my guest who spent 3 nights at Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge over Labor Day weekend. He was charged $20 for declining a "presentation." He said he was told if he did attend the presentation he would get the $20 fee back and a $75 AMX card. Has anyone heard about being charged $20 for declining a "presentation" before?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 14, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> I received an email from my guest who spent 3 nights at Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge over Labor Day weekend. He was charged $20 for declining a "presentation." He said he was told if he did attend the presentation he would get the $20 fee back and a $75 AMX card. Has anyone heard about being charged $20 for declining a "presentation" before?



Wow, that's absurd....I would be pissed if now you are being charged to be harressed


----------



## weems637 (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep.  They ask for a $20 deposit for the update breakfast which is refunded when you make your appearance.  We were in Panama City Beach a few weeks back and they had a different spin.  They were charging $20 for dinner gift cards or catamaran tours.  You had to go to the update breakfast to get your tickets.  We declined.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Sep 14, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> I received an email from my guest who spent 3 nights at Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge over Labor Day weekend. He was charged $20 for declining a "presentation." He said he was told if he did attend the presentation he would get the $20 fee back and a $75 AMX card. Has anyone heard about being charged $20 for declining a "presentation" before?



They did that at Bonnet Creek, but I refused to do it.  They wanted my credit card when scheduling a presentation - they are NOT clear with you about exactly what they are doing, but I knew that they were going to charge me if I didn't attend because of things I read here on TUG.  

I told them that since I had no desire to talk to them, and they were pressuring me, there was no way I was paying a deposit for it.  It is common practice at some of these places, though I think it is ludicrous since they put such pressure on in the first place to attend.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes, Vacation Village would always do this, and now Wyndham started doing it too.  They do this to make sure you "show up" and hold your spot for the sales presentation or "owner's update".  If you show up,  you get your deposit back and your gift upon completion or allowed dismissal.  If not, you forfeit your deposit.

Is it worth it?

Cynthia T.


----------



## CO skier (Sep 14, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> Has anyone heard about being charged $20 for declining a "presentation" before?



No, but if someone signs up for a presentation, pays a $20 deposit, and then does not show for the appointment, the deposit is forfeited.

You may want to get more details as to the exact sequence of events.

Just saying No! from the gitgo should not cost $20.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 14, 2015)

It isn't about the 20 bucks. It's about the deceitful way they go about it and the simple fact that the sales dep't wants even a minute of my vacation time that keeps me away from the lying weasels. Whether it's this, or parking passes, or ringing phones or 'friendly' knocks on the door to inquire if everything is alright. 

I'll keep my 'mature' resorts with no more sales people onsite than a desk with a sign saying, 'Resales available, Ask here.'

Jim


----------



## CO skier (Sep 14, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> It isn't about the 20 bucks. It's about the deceitful way they go about it and the simple fact that the sales dep't wants even a minute of my vacation time that keeps me away from the lying weasels. Whether it's this, or parking passes, or ringing phones or 'friendly' knocks on the door to inquire if everything is alright.
> 
> I'll keep my 'mature' resorts with no more sales people onsite than a desk with a sign saying, 'Resales available, Ask here.'
> 
> Jim



How does that help answer the OP's question?  Are you implying he should be renting in a different system?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 14, 2015)

CO skier said:


> How does that help answer the OP's question?  Are you implying he should be renting in a different system?



Just commiserating. Yes, I have heard of non-refundable deposits for not attending an 'update' or sales presentation. Don't know that my anecdote or tactic is all that different than others who've commiserated how *W* has tried/succeeded in either bribing or brow-beating owners into attending meetings designed ONLY to separate them from their money. In answer to the question posed by the OP, perhaps, since it was a renter who brought up the charge to the owner/'landlord', s/he should have been made aware of Wyndham's practice and tactics for avoiding it before the reservation was made.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 14, 2015)

they put up $20 as a guarantee that they would attend, and they didnt.  What did they think would happen if they didnt show??  I think if this happened to one of my guests i would send them the $20 to maintain a good relationship


too late now, but the guest should have never forked over the 20 bucks in the first place

What Ive learned here is to advise my guests,  in writing, that attending a sales presentation is not a condition of their rental. and I might even think about adding an IQ test to my rental application


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 14, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> I received an email from my guest who spent 3 nights at Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge over Labor Day weekend. He was charged $20 for declining a "presentation." He said he was told if he did attend the presentation he would get the $20 fee back and a $75 AMX card. Has anyone heard about being charged $20 for declining a "presentation" before?



They weren't charged $20 for declining the presentation.  They were charged a $20 refundable deposit to book the presentation and then forfeited it as a no-show.


----------



## 55plus (Sep 14, 2015)

ronparise said:


> they put up $20 as a guarantee that they would attend, and they didnt.  What did they think would happen if they didnt show??  I think if this happened to one of my guests i would send them the $20 to maintain a good relationship
> 
> 
> too late now, but the guest should have never forked over the 20 bucks in the first place
> ...



I inform all my guests in writing that they are not required to attend a presentation and if they do, do not buy a timeshare at that time no matter how good it sounds. They I go onto explain why and about resell. 

I was told by my guest they were charged a $20 fee. If they wanted it back (refunded) and an additional $75 AMX card they needed to attend a presentation. I was not there so all I have to go on was what they emailed me.


----------



## am1 (Sep 14, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> I was told by my guest they were charged a $20 fee. If they wanted it back (refunded) and an additional $75 AMX card they needed to attend a presentation. I was not there so all I have to go on was what they emailed me.



I would go on judgement and balance of probabilities.  They were not charged a $20 fee for not attending.  They lost their $20 deposit.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 14, 2015)

If it was at Glacier Canyon, they try very hard at the parking pass desk to get people signed up for the "presentation", at times almost implying it's mandatory. I could see where the confusion could occur.


----------



## 55plus (Sep 15, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> If it was at Glacier Canyon, they try very hard at the parking pass desk to get people signed up for the "presentation", at times almost implying it's mandatory. I could see where the confusion could occur.



The employees who sign people up for a presentation are performance based and receive bonus for the number they sign up - it is their job under the guise of issuing parking passes. The more people the more money....


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 15, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> The employees who sign people up for a presentation are performance based and receive bonus for the number they sign up - it is their job under the guise of issuing parking passes. The more people the more money....



Jim ... not totally correct. They LOSE their jobs if they regularly do not obtain a satisfactory penatrition rate (inbounds assigned as "their" guest who attended the owner update). They get a small (very small) bonus if you buy ... enough for them to greet you every time you cross path for the week.

But my REAL question is ... since the HangTag job and setting appointments to the sales office has been moved over to the clerks who normally hang out room keys and take your credit card as a security deposit .... what NEW 'helpfulness" could occur?


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 15, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Jim ... not totally correct. They LOSE their jobs if they regularly do not obtain a satisfactory penatrition rate (inbounds assigned as "their" guest who attended the owner update). They get a small (very small) bonus if you buy ... enough for them to greet you every time you cross path for the week.
> 
> But my REAL question is ... since the HangTag job and setting appointments to the sales office has been moved over to the clerks who normally hang out room keys and take your credit card as a security deposit .... what NEW 'helpfulness" could occur?



Sometimes one door closing means a better door opening.  I would consider myself helping them to a better career if they lose a job because I don't want to attend.

And as far as front desk agents selling the presentations, I shudder at the thought.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 15, 2015)

I could certainly imagine someone adding something into the check documents where you are asked to initial here, here and here and then sign at the bottom 
with one being: 
I acknowledge that a $20  deposit will be held to reserve my place for an update.  If I do not attend the update the $20 will be forfeited.

or something to that effect that could easily be missed when checking in.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 15, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> The employees who sign people up for a presentation are performance based and receive bonus for the number they sign up - it is their job under the guise of issuing parking passes. The more people the more money....



I get that their employment is contingent upon getting bodies in to the sales presentation, but I find it extremely dishonest when they imply it as a "requirement" for the stay (they'll dance around and not actually say it's mandatory, but a simple no thank you does no end the conversation). 

There's finally one guy at GC that knows I won't attend, and tells whomever is trying to cajole me in to it to just let me go. 

As fo Wyndham now apparently pushing that job on to the desk clerks at some resorts? I would like to think that the HOA is at least getting compensated for the time the employee is spending in "sales", and the space the material is taking up in the desk area.


----------



## mlarkin (Sep 16, 2015)

I am at the Great Smokies Lodge right now..

Here is what I can tell you..

When you check in, you are offered a lunch "catered by Shoneys" and a 75 dollar Amex gift card. 

They collect a $20.00 refundable deposit which is returned at the end of the presentation.

They told me that it was a presentation on "The Island at Pigeon Forge" but they never mentioned the Island once during the presentation.

The food was mediocre at best and I would question it being made by Shoneys.

We were served "chicken fried steak", instant mashed potatoes, green beans, bread stick and a cookie.

The meal was 15 minutes then the presentation was probably 45 mins with 15 minutes spent at the weasels desk. 

I politely turned her down and was back at the pool in a little over an hour with  my money back and a $75.00 gift card.

On another note, this must replace them coming to your door with a gift as no one came to my door.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 17, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> The employees who sign people up for a presentation are performance based and receive bonus for the number they sign up - it is their job under the guise of issuing parking passes. The more people the more money....



One time I offered the parking pass girl $20 if she would stop asking us to go to a presentation, she was just not taking "NO".   She was so shocked she was actually speechless.  We were then able to "escape" from her desk. 

Royal sea cliff has you sign a paper from  the parking pass young man .. Be sure you read it carefully, turns out it said if you did not attend a presentation you would pay $20.  When I got to the room I read it and went right back downstairs.  He was very rude.  I said I would never go there again but we are going in April but I'll be on the watch!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm really nervous, my son and daughter in law are going to FL - Westgate Town Center in a few weeks for the honeymoon that I got for them and I will be bummed if they try and put the charge right on his CC upon arrival


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 17, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm really nervous, my son and daughter in law are going to FL - Westgate Town Center in a few weeks for the honeymoon that I got for them and I will be bummed if they try and put the charge right on his CC upon arrival



You are posting on a Wyndham thread.

You should be WAY MORE WORRIED that they are going to a Westgate Resort ... those sales weasals are way worse.


----------

